# Feed back on 17HMR autoloaders



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the 
- Rem 597 mag
- Ruger 10/22 mag
- Magnum research 
- Volquartsen


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I started to reply to brag about my Magnum Research, then I realized who I was talking to. You'll see its performance first hand when we meet for the ultimate prairie dog showdown out at Jack's place in late May, buddy! Bring your 10mm along... that big cat may want to visit camp again.

On my last trip to the range I ran 50 rounds through it - fast - and made one sloppy hole in the target. Once I changed the extractor out on the gun it just doesn't misbehave at all.

Check out the classifieds. I am selling the Kimber, the Savage, and the Sig to raise enough funds to buy the DPMS I put my fingerprints on today. The Obama money hasn't come in the mail yet, so I'll have to do this deal on my own. You think we can get him to cover our gas costs for the trip? I promise I'll act stimulated.

By the way, a certain friend of mine that works at that certain place might be able to get me a .204 Ruger upper that has been, well, "tweaked" to a higher level of performance.

I'll be switiching back and forth between the .17 with the 25 round magazine and the DPMS with the 30 round mag. Mrs. Pelosi isn't going to like me!

See you on the prairie!


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw your guns for sale.

Are you looking to buy 1 or 2 DMPS's?

The way your loading up I may have to give up on the 17 and get that rock river AR. Should be here by may If I order it now?

My guess is the .223's will be fine puddy cat medicine. :sniper:


----------



## schreinerm (Feb 23, 2008)

Owned a 10/22 mag and it worked great on PD. It performed in the wind better than the .17's my buddies were using. The only problem I ever had with that gun was it didn't like Federal ammo but it ripped through the CCI's like crazy.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

schreinerm said:


> Owned a 10/22 mag and it worked great on PD. It performed in the wind better than the .17's my buddies were using. The only problem I ever had with that gun was it didn't like Federal ammo but it ripped through the CCI's like crazy.


same with mine...it wouldnt take feds..but it pouned CCI's


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta love the ND law that allows shooting gophers out of the window of a vehicle. The MR was very handy as we cruised through dog towns shooting unsuspecting spectators. Note how nicely it sits alongside the driver's seat.










Later, as the dogs became less socialable, I walked through the towns and listened for squeaks. Locate the suspect, lay down prone with your bipod and sandbag (I always carry one) and wait him out. He'll peak his head up to get a look at you. Well, you know what happens next. I took several in the eyeball out to about 80 yards.

I had one confirmed kill at 198 yards. Several others at that 150 +/- range. The Nikon 3-12 with side focus really makes a difference. Adjust until the reticle doesn't "wiggle" when you raise your head up and down and you can pretty much estimate the distance from the graduated focus knob. Hold over and squeeze. The Volquartsen trigger in the MR is better than my JP in the AR.


----------



## Bigfootisreal (Jan 24, 2010)

Dave,

New username... the old one got expired or forgotten or something.

With the recent panic over .17HMR autloaders, I sent mine back to Magnum Research for a full refund. The money went into a nice little CZ 527 in .22 Hornet. The 22" barrel is headed for a lathe to match the in-the-truck-cab versatility of the 16" barrel I had on the MR.

The Hornet seems to be making a comeback. The guys at the gun shop in Lake Elmo are selling reloading dies and brass at a pretty decent pace lately. I have been carrying it on a few midnight coyote hunts. No shots yet... the dogs are call shy around here and I am just not getting anything to come in.

Heading to the shop today to order up a low profile, stainless steel, laminated Savage in .22-250 for the left handed kid. With that one, we'll have a full arsenal for banging away at p-dog towns this summer:

.204 Ruger upper for the AR
.223 upper for the AR
CZ in .22 Hornet
CZ Varminter (with HS precision stock) in .223
Savage in .22-250
2 Savage 17HMR's
1 Glock 10mm, my new "deer rifle"
Sticks, rocks, and sharp knives

Kevin


----------

